# Keyboard configuration?



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post this.

Anyway, my keyboard has changed itself to the American layout, so @ and " have swapped, ~ and # have been replaced with | and \ and ~ has located itself at the Shift of `

Does anyone know how to fix this back to British? I've tried Control Panel, but there's nothing there.

I'm on XP, if that helps.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2008)

AHAH! Thank you. The little language-thing on the toolbar was set to US English for some reason. Why, I have no idea. Thanks!


----------



## Eevee (Sep 7, 2008)

wait what the hell

why are " and @ backwards on UK keyboards


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:KB_United_Kingdom.svg

WHAT IS THIS I could not type on that  >:|


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Eevee said:


> wait what the hell
> 
> why are " and @ backwards on UK keyboards
> 
> what the christ I could not type on that at all


wait what the hell

why are " and @ backwards on US keyboards

what the christ I could not type on that at all



My keyboard has switched itself sometimes. I can't write with " being in the wrong place. :(

I never knew I used that often until it became an inconvenience.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 7, 2008)

Argh; reminds me of, in my early days, when I set MS Word's spellchecker to Romanian or something and it kept saying that I was spelling everything wrong. D:

Glad you got it sorted out, but I still don't get why they're so slightly different when it'd be so much easier to just have them exactly the same. 
...kinda like how USians spell things, I guess.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Argh; reminds me of, in my early days, when I set MS Word's spellchecker to Romanian or something and it kept saying that I was spelling everything wrong. D:




It's worse when you're doing Welsh homework and you don't have that dictionary installed.


My teacher says I shouldn't do any work on the computer anymore. D:


----------



## Eevee (Sep 7, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> wait what the hell
> 
> why are " and @ backwards on US keyboards


they aren't; the US invented qwerty  B)


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Eevee said:


> they aren't; the US invented qwerty  B)


I know; it's just backwards from what I'm used to.

It's just weird that way.



But on the other hand, when qwerty was first invented, " was neither on 2 nor '.

P.S. Again, you're predictable, I knew you'd point that out.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 7, 2008)

I would find typing on anything different to what I have now weird. At school in our Language Lab (Computer Room for other languages) the computer keyboards are all qwerty,  but when you press one thing, it comes out as another at it gets on my nerves. Once my English Class were in our normal computer room, and one boy had the keyboard completely switched around! We think it was German or something like that.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 7, 2008)

Mercury said:


> Once my English Class were in our normal computer room, and one boy had the keyboard completely switched around! We think it was German or something like that.


Sounds like Dvorak; German keyboards really aren't too different. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:KB_Germany.svg


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 7, 2008)

pfft, the only place @ belongs is on alt-gr+v (sl 8) )


----------

